# Browning Gold Hunter... Anyone got one



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

I went to get my license at my local gun shop and of course I see a slightly used Browning Gold Hunter 12 Ga. Semi- auto. It has a 24" barrel and it's the National Wild Turkey Foundation edition. All the chokes are with it. It's a pretty good price and less than half a box of shells been shot through it. Anyway was wondering if anyone has one and how they like it. Before I pull the trigger (no pun intended)
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

Bought one in the mids 90s, used it every hunting season for over 10 yrs. Never had a problem, gave it to my Grandson and he shooting it now still on problem with it. Just keep it clean. Replaced it with a Winchester Super X3 which is also made by Browning. This is also a great gun.


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

Been shooting one for over 10 years. That 24 inch barrel is going to be He!! on anybody around you when duck hunting. Is perfect for Turkeys though. I would buy another one if I came across it for the right price, somewhere in the $550 - $650 range depending on what shape it was in and how old it was.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have put at least 50K rounds at sporting clays, and 10 years of hunting ducks, geese you name it, through a 3.5" BGH. It even spent a couple days under water in Katrina. Hosed it out and kept on trucking. I did break a firing pin once, and had to replace the plastic magazine follower that shattered when it was 5 degrees. Total down time: 1 day. I have a couple of backups that I have not used yet. They are very good guns. The trick with them is to clean the grease out of the rails the bolt carrier rides in AS SOON AS you take the new gun out of the box.


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

RedlegHunter said:


> Been shooting one for over 10 years. That 24 inch barrel is going to be He!! on anybody around you when duck hunting. Is perfect for Turkeys though. I would buy another one if I came across it for the right price, somewhere in the $550 - $650 range depending on what shape it was in and how old it was.


Yeah it's the right price. I'm not sure how old it is but it looks new. I know it was patterned and used to kill a turkey in the spring and fall last year. The guy got it for his step son, then the kid said he didn't want to get up to go hunting. So the guy used it for the two turkey than said forget it and traded it in for a couple of handguns. Said he had enough shotguns. You can never have enough shotguns! I like what I've been hearing about them, sounds like a tough cookie. As for the 24" barrel I thought about that. All the more fun.
Thanks


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice gun! I had one and a good friend of mine made me an offer on it I couldn't refuse, so he has it now. I hunted with mine from S TX to N Dakota in some harsh conditions and it never let me down. There is a reason why you don't see that many used ones out there, everyone keeps them. If you ever shoot one in 20ga, you will need one of them also. All this is coming from a person that is a 100% Beretta guy!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

I would never even think of owning a 24" gun plain and simple. To whippy and once you get it movning harder to control.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The 3 1/2" Golds were quite problematic with some making multiple trips back to Browning without resolution. Other models didn't seem such.


----------



## murral stark (Aug 24, 2011)

Great gun. my suggestion is to replace the magazine tube spring and the recoil spring assembly with the SRM parts. When it gets cold, if it is not spotlessly clean, you will have a single shot if you don't replace these items. 10 years and still grinding the ducks and geese with it.


----------

